
Coronavirus pandemic leading to drop in air pollution - freediver
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/mar/23/coronavirus-pandemic-leading-to-huge-drop-in-air-pollution
======
ornornor
We’re probably breathing the cleanest air we have in quite a while all around
the world. And that’s only after a month of total shutdown. Imagine what we
could achieve longer term if we had the will.

~~~
arpa
This clean air comes at a big price.

~~~
ornornor
So does the dirty air we normally have.

~~~
arpa
Fair point.

